# Burnout-Gefährdung bei Softwareentwicklern



## JanHH (20. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

bin mir nicht sicher in welches Unterforum das Thema gehört, aber ich hab mich mal für dieses hier entschieden. Hat ja was mit "Softwareentwicklung allgemein" zu tun.

Ich habe bei meinen beruflichen Betätigungen einige leidvolle Erfahrungen gemacht, die darauf hindeuten, dass als Softwareentwickler aufgrund einiger Aspekte eine gewisse Burnout-Gefahr besteht, und würde gerne wissen, was für Erfahrungen ihr damit gemacht habt, inwieweit das "normal" ist und vor allem wie ihr mit diesen Aspekten umgeht.

Vor allem in kleineren Firmen ist es doch so, dass ein Entwickler relativ grosse Teile eines Projektes, oder gar das gesamte Projekt, alleine entwickelt. Daher hat er ein "Insiderwissen" über das Projekt, welches für Kollegen in der Regel nicht so schnell zugänglich ist, bzw. diese würden relativ lange brauchen, sich in die Interna einzuarbeiten. Das führt nun dazu:

- der Entwickler des Projektes trägt auf seinen Schultern die alleinige Last und Verantwortung, dass das Projekt bei Kunden reibunslogs funktioniert. Unabhängig davon ob es das tut oder nicht, es ist einfach so ein permanentes, unterschwelliges Druckgefühl. Man weiss, die ganze Zeit, man ist derjenige, der dafür verantwortlich ist, und indirekt damit auch für die Geschäftsbeziehung zu dem Kunden, damit für den Erfolg der Firma generell, wovon auch noch andere Arbeitsplätze abhängen usw.

- Wenn mal ein Problem auftritt, ist man selber der einzige, der es zügig lösen kann. Und einige Probleme müssen ja zügig gelöst werden, da der Kunde sonst sauer wird und, wie eben schon geschrieben, das gesamte Geschäft und in schlimmen Fällen der gesamte wirtschaftliche Erfolg der Firma in Gefahr ist. Wenn also ein Problem auftritt, _muss_ man es lösen, egal ob man schon Feierabend hat, Wochenende ist, man eigentlich Urlaub hat oder gar krank ist. Ich habe schon mehrfach geanu diese Dinge durchgemacht.

All das kann auf Dauer doch nicht gesund sein. Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht, wie geht ihr damit um? Entwickelt ihr nur Software mit rigiden Tests, so dass quasi sichergestellt ist, dass das Produkt auch beim Kunden in jedem Fall funktioniert? Arbeitet ihr nur in Teams, so dass IMMER jemand zur Verfügung steht, der im Zweifel (Urlaub/Krankheit) einspringen kann? Bin gespannt auf Erfahrungen und Strategien, damit umzugehen.

Ich denke auch: Wenn ich das mit Selbständigen vergleiche (Handwerker usw.), diese haben IMMER die Last ihrer wirtschaftlichen Versorgung komplett selber zu tragen. Sie müssen "funktionieren", sonst bricht ihr Einkommen weg. Einige mögen Angestellte haben, aber letztendlich ist das eine noch viel krassere Situation, weil man da wirklich als Einzelperson "bestehen" muss, damit das Geschäft läuft. Als Angestellter Softwareentwickler ist man zumindest im Rahmen des Sozialsystems mehr oder weniger abgesichert, und kann sich schlimmstenfalls einige Zeit lang krankschreiben lassen.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Atze (20. Mrz 2010)

natürlich ist es in vielen firmen so, dass man als projektverantwortlicher entwickler immer zur stelle sein muss wenns brennt. dies ist sicherlicherlich mit großem druck, aber auch mit dem schutz der "unersetzbarkeit" verbunden. wenn man der einzige ist, der das heiße eisen aus dem feuer holen kann (ohne einarbeitungszeit) und es ein großer, beständiger kunde oder es ein hauptprojekt der firma ist, dann wird man auch nicht schnell ersetzt werden können und hat bei gehaltsverhandlungen immer gute karten, wenn man nicht übermütig wird.

vom stress her ist das sicher nicht einfach, aber das ist in vielen anderen berufsgruppen, die du auch schon angesprochen hast, auch nicht anders. in einen mehr, in anderen weniger. dafür gibt es in der softwareentwicklung (wenn man einen guten platz erwischt hat) aber die möglichkeit kreativ tätig zu sein,  und jeden tag was neues, vielleicht sogar spannendes und innovatives zu lernen, was in anderen berufen (paradebeispiel "bei opel am fließband") nicht so ist. dafür muss man den druck wohl in kauf nehmen, wenn man nicht so einen "eintönigen" beruf, bei dem um 17 ihr der hammer fällt und man nach hause fahren kann, wählt.

ob und wie lange man den druck aushält ist ja individuell anders. vielleicht hast du dir ja nach ein paar jahren ein gutes kapital geschaffen und musst das nicht dein leben lang durchstehen!  in "stressloseren" berufen machst du das bis zur rente, höchstwarscheinlich.

außerdem ist "programmierer" für mich jedenfalls nicht ein beruf wie jeder andere auch. hört sich philolsophisch an, eher eine profession. wenn man sich privat eh gern mit dem pc, der technik an sich und innovationen beschäftigt, ist es eher ein geek-dasein, was man im günstigsten falle auch noch gut bezahlt bekommt. 

muss halt jeder selbst herausfinden, was einem liegt oder was nicht!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (20. Mrz 2010)

Zum Thema Burnout allgemein: irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Stress bei der Arbeit, und die Erschöpfung, die daraus nach einer Weile resultiert, nicht die Ursache, sondern lediglich ein auf die Oberfläche tretendes Symptom ist. Das Problem verbirgt sich ggf. ganz wo anders. Statt nur die Arbeitsbedingungen zu kritisieren, sollte man lieber in sich gehen, und herausfinden, wieso man mit der eigenen Situation dermaßen unzufrieden ist, dass man das Gefühl hat, bei Inaktivität zu _verrotten_ statt sich zu _regenerieren_. Imho führt erst dieses Gefühl dazu, dass man nicht mehr abschalten kann, und sich selbst bis zur völligen Übermüdung jede Minute stresst und mit Leistungsdruck quält. Das muss wohl nicht bei jedem so sein, aber der Gedanke ist es meiner Meinung nach wert, darauf 5 Minuten zu verschwenden. :autsch:

Im übrigen gehört das 100% in die Plauderecke.


----------



## JanHH (20. Mrz 2010)

Ich teile beide Ansichten.. man kann der erwähnten Art von Stress wohl nicht grundsätzlich ausweichen, dafür hat der Job in der Tat auch viele interessante, positive Effekte (und ja auch ganz gute Verdienstmöglichkeiten).

Und es ist natürlich auch stark vom individuellen Umgang und der Möglichkeit, innerlich abzugrenzen, abhängig, wie sehr man sich unter Druck setzten lässt bzw. sich selber unter Druck setzt. Ausserdem ist Programmieren, neben dem Beruf, wohl auch, zumindest früher irgendwann mal, auch das Hobby gewesen, weswegen man auch in seiner Freizeit dazu neigt, sich mit berufs-nahen Dingen zu beschäftigen. Gar nicht so einfach, da eine Grenze zu ziehen.


----------



## homer65 (20. Mrz 2010)

Man muß sich auch nicht gleich alles so zu Herzen nehmen. Probleme und Fehler treten nun mal auf. Da schadet eine gewisse "dickfelligkeit" nicht. Man bemüht sich und tut was man kann, aber nicht mehr. Und wenn ein Kunde verärgert ist und die Geschäftsbeziehung kündigt. Nun, auch das passiert. Klar will man das nicht. Aber Aufwand und Nutzen sollten in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis stehen. Wenn man sich für einen einzelnen Kunden "aufreibt", sollte man sich besser andere suchen.


----------



## MrWhite (23. Mrz 2010)

In der iX stand auch vor einiger Zeit, dass in der IT-Branche der Anteil an psychisch Kranken besonders hoch ist (Depression etc.). Und zwar fast doppelt so hoch wie bei der naechsthoeher gefaehrdeten Gruppe.

Erklaeren kann ich mir das auch nicht wirklich, hat einer eine Theorie?

Hatte uebrigens vor einiger Zeit einen Kollegen, der an Burnout litt und dann nach einiger Weile wieder ins Buero zurueckkam. Der hat staendig geflennt, auch bei kleinsten Anlaessen. Arbeitsfaehig war der kaum noch. Bei dem wars jedenfalls auch so, dass er von der Frau verlassen wurde. Damit fing alles an. War sonst ein netter Kerl.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2010)

MrWhite hat gesagt.:


> Erklaeren kann ich mir das auch nicht wirklich, hat einer eine Theorie?


Vielleicht ist das permanente jahrelange Starren auf ein weißes Rechteck mit schwarzen Kleksen für das Gehirn schädlich, einfach weil es dafür von der Natur nicht konzipiert wurde... Wieviel hat denn diese Tätigkeit mit dem ursprünglich eingeplanten Herumrennen durch 'nen Dschungel gemeinsam? :autsch:


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (24. Mrz 2010)

MrWhite hat gesagt.:


> In der iX stand auch vor einiger Zeit, dass in der IT-Branche der Anteil an psychisch Kranken besonders hoch ist (Depression etc.). Und zwar fast doppelt so hoch wie bei der naechsthoeher gefaehrdeten Gruppe.
> 
> Erklaeren kann ich mir das auch nicht wirklich, hat einer eine Theorie?



Ich denke, das hängt sehr damit zusammen, wie und ob man in ein soziales Umfeld integriert ist (sei es auf der Arbeit oder privat). Soziale Unterstützung ist ein protektiver Faktor. Lehrern geht es ja da ganz ähnlich, da sie de facto als Einzelkämpfer vor der Klasse stehen.

Zum anderen resultiert Burnout aus einer idealistischen Haltung heraus: Man kann den eigenen Ansprüchen nicht dauerhaft gerecht werden, oder sie werden von Vorgesetzten nicht geschätzt / anerkannt / honoriert, sodass man zunächst einen zu großen Eifer an den tag legt (z. B. Bugfixing im Urlaub oder zu Regenerierungszeiten). Da das Ganze als selbstverständlich angesehen wird, brennt man irgendwann aus.

Übrigens: Nur wer gebrannt hat kann auch ausbrennen.


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2010)

Kann JanHH nur zustimmen, soclhe Situationen habe ich selber schon erlebt, dass *der* wichtigste vom Projekt abgezogen wurde (freiwillig/unfreiwillig), einen undokumentierten Scherbenhaufen "übergeben" hat ("alles im Repo" oder besser: "Alles auf meinem Laptop"), mehrmals sogar nach dem der Liefertermin um Monate überzogen wurde, vom Management kam viel Druck ("mach fertig bis xx.xx.xxxx, egal wie"), das führt dann u.U. dazu, dass Projekte statt 4 Monate 15 Monate brauchen und man als Entwickler seine Feierabende & Wochenenden opfert, und wofür? -> Für ein Projekt das schon vor langer Zeit gegen die Wand gefahren wurde.

Nicht jede Firma ist ein guter Platz für SW-Entwickler, fast jede Firma tut zwar so, der Fisch fängt am Kopf an zu stinken 

IMHO muss es vor allem Fair sein, man kann nicht von Entwicklern erwarten Management Fehler zu korrigieren (ausser es war ihre Aufgabe zu Managen ), man kann von *einem* Entwicklern nicht erwarten alles alleine zu machen.
Viele Leute aus dem Management/Vertrieb bilden sich ein, Ahnung zu haben, weil sie haben ja während des Studiums schjon mal was in VBA oder HTML oder beidem gemacht....

Also, Augen auf bei der Wahl der Firma!

Ps: hab selber schon erlebt wie Entwickler einen "Burnout" hatten, einfach nicht mehr gekommen und nciht mehr ans Telefon gegangen, nach eienr Woche hat man dann den Laptop von der Haustür abgeholt.


----------



## Atze (24. Mrz 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> IMHO muss es vor allem Fair sein, man kann nicht von Entwicklern erwarten Management Fehler zu korrigieren (ausser es war ihre Aufgabe zu Managen ), man kann von *einem* Entwicklern nicht erwarten alles alleine zu machen.
> Viele Leute aus dem Management/Vertrieb bilden sich ein, Ahnung zu haben, weil sie haben ja während des Studiums schjon mal was in VBA oder HTML oder beidem gemacht....
> 
> Also, Augen auf bei der Wahl der Firma!


ja, darunter leiden auch die zeitlichen vorgaben. deadlines werden häufig gegen den realistischen rat vom entwickler von der projektleitung gesetzt, die kein oder nur halbgares programmierwissen besitzt, so frei nach dem motto: "so lange kann das ja garnicht dauern" oder "ist ja nicht viel, mach mal schnell fertig". wenn man dann niemanden mit erfahrung oder einfluss hinter sich hat und mit dem völlig unpassenden zeitplan leben muss, ist man am ar***.


----------



## bygones (24. Mrz 2010)

hab nur bisschen ueberflogen, aber Verantwortlichkeit, Deadlines und unsinnige zeitvorgaben sind kein softwareentwicklungsspezifisches Problem.

Eine, moeglicherweise erhoehte, Gefahr an Burnout zu "erkranken" sehe ich somit nicht. Die von JanHH beschriebenen Probleme treten auch in anderen, nicht gut organisierten Bereichen auf. 

Also meiner Ansicht nach eine Symptomatik von schlechter Arbeitsumgebung und nicht von Softwareentwicklung


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> ja, darunter leiden auch die zeitlichen vorgaben. deadlines werden häufig gegen den realistischen rat vom entwickler von der projektleitung gesetzt, die kein oder nur halbgares programmierwissen besitzt, so frei nach dem motto: "so lange kann das ja garnicht dauern" oder "ist ja nicht viel, mach mal schnell fertig". wenn man dann niemanden mit erfahrung oder einfluss hinter sich hat und mit dem völlig unpassenden zeitplan leben muss, ist man am ar***.


Hab das oft so erlebt, dass man mit "jungen" Entwickler solche Sachen macht, "ältere" kennen das Spiel schon und nehmen solche Jobs erst gar nicht an.

Klassicher Fall: Wir brauchen noch Leute zur Fertigstellung bis in "ein paar Wochen" bzw. irgendwas anderes kurzfristiges. Obwohl es sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben sollte: "Adding more people to a late project makes it even later..."

Das Schätzungen nicht vom Management gesetzt werden sollten ist eigentlich auch klar, leider aber noch viel zu häufig.
Viele "falsche Firmen ahben aber immer noch nicht begriffen das SW-Entwicklung ein Teamsport ist, keine "Ein/e Mann/Frau macht alles von A bis Z" Disziplin, bei vielen Firmen stimmt noch nicht mal die IT Infrastruktur (von instabilen Netzwerken bis zu fehlendem Internet Zugang).


----------



## Java.getSkill() (28. Mrz 2010)

Programmierer sind Künstler, Poeten. Da tut man sich schon schwer immer auf Knopfdruck Meisterwerke abzuliefern.


----------



## quivadis (28. Mrz 2010)

Das Problem mit dem Burnout ist folgendes. Als Betroffener merkt man es als letzter. Wenn man doch mal schwächelt im Beruf schiebt man es auch gerne auf den schlechten Schlaf in Nacht, die Party usw. ab. Das ist aber sehr Gefährlich.

Die Burnout-Gefahr ist in IT-Berufen, besonders als Admin und Softwareentwickler besonders hoch. Da man nicht, wie in anderen Berufen sieht was man am Tag gemacht hat, beutet man sich selbst aus. Schließlich will man ja nicht zu der Gruppe gehören, wo die Geschäftsführung sagt man identifiziere sich nicht mit dem Unternehmen. 

Da  man als Softwareentwickler auch mehr mit dem Kopf arbeitet, sprich das was man erst viel später sieht, ist die Gefahr sehr groß, das man sich dann noch mehr unter Druck setzt. Die Geschäftsführung setzt dann natürlich, zur Gewinnoptimierung, die Termine noch knapper. Ist ein Teufelskreis. 

Das ganze ist in anderen Berufen ähnlich. Nur dort sieht man anhand von Stückzahlen das man etwas gemacht hat. Debuggen in einem Programm, sieht ein außen stehender nix von einem Erfolg/Arbeit. 

Da laut Geschäftsführung die IT-Abteilung nur Geld kostet wird man noch länger arbeiten. Das perfide an dem Burnout ist, das er schleichend kommt.


----------

